# Pressure Washer Woes



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Evening all,

Just wondering if anyone can shed some light on an issue I am having with a new pressure washer I picked up today from Paps.

Rather than trying to explain the problem, I will ask that you watch the following video:






Basically the issue is that when I enable high pressure mode, the motor or whatever is turning on and off, causing the high pressure water to pulse on and off. 

I have tried running the water through it in low pressure mode for up to 2 minutes before switching to the high pressure to no avail. I have ensured there are no kinks in the hose. I have tried running it through a 10 meter hose extension and also by connecting it straight to the tap. It didn't make a difference.

There have been a couple of 3-4 minute periods in the last 2 hours where its worked without pulsing. One was when it was on the 10 meter extension and the other one was when it was connected direct to tap, so its not made any difference.

As far as I can see, the water flow from my tap is constant.

I am trying to figure out whether its faulty or if there is some other issue I might be unaware of.

Appreciate any insight.

Thanks
Zach


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

zach21uk said:


> Evening all,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone can shed some light on an issue I am having with a new pressure washer I picked up today from Paps.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Is it an electrical problem - rather than a water one?
Is the cable fully unwound from the washer and are you using an extension reel - if so is this fully unwound (to prevent resistance, overload and over heating).
Cheers
Steve


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Thanks for the reply.

There is no electrical extension cable in use. The cable is fully unwound and I've tried a few different plug sockets too.

The electric never actually cuts out to the washer. The motor is quite happy to run indefinetly when the water is in low pressure mode. Its only when I flip it into high pressure mode that the pulsing starts to happy.

As mentioned, two seperate times it run without pulsing for 3-5 minutes.


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

Hi Zach,

This casn be caused by the small wire mesh between the inlet pipe (water in) and the machine. Remove this wire mesh. Also if there is one on the out let remove it as well.
Hope that will solve it for you.


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

There is a thimble sized wire mesh type thing on the water in, that I thought was meant to be a filter?

I'll try removing it in the morning and see what happens. Will post back here.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

My guess is it's either a faulty unit or the inlet water pressure isn't high enough.

Pete


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

I'll try the wire mesh thing in the morning and if that doesn't work then I'll take it back to Paps and get them to swap it for another unit. 

I thought about whether it might be the water pressure but then that doesn't explain why it worked fine for 2 periods of 3-4 minutes. Our water pressure and water supply are pretty consistent.


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

Nothing at all to do with the water pressure. The motor is what creastes the pressure. The inlet can be a tiny trickle and you will still get high pressure coming out.

If the wire filter is not the source then there is an internal problem and take it back to the supplier.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

expatme said:


> Nothing at all to do with the water pressure. The motor is what creastes the pressure. The inlet can be a tiny trickle and you will still get high pressure coming out.
> 
> If the wire filter is not the source then there is an internal problem and take it back to the supplier.


But if water pressure is to low if will for sure has to stop now and then until there is enough water again. That must be simple physics. Zou cant get more out then what comes in


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

expatme said:


> Nothing at all to do with the water pressure. The motor is what creastes the pressure. The inlet can be a tiny trickle and you will still get high pressure coming out.
> 
> If the wire filter is not the source then there is an internal problem and take it back to the supplier.


So if the motor demands more water than is supplied where does it get it from?

While this may not be the problem here I have certainly experienced a circumstance where the pressure was too low for the pumping capacity of the pressure washer and saw the kind of problem Zach has.

Pete


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

Simple physics.

A pressure washer works on the priciple of SUCTION.

The pump sucks the water and so the water pressure coming does not have much of a influence on the pressure...Unless it was only a tiny trickle.

The greater the suction the better the outflow. The out flow is controlled by a venturi system which gives the effect of the pressure.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

expatme said:


> Simple physics.
> 
> A pressure washer works on the priciple of SUCTION.
> 
> ...


If that was the case you could take the intake hose, put it in the pool and it would work. not my Kärcher at least. It even say in the manual that you have to have a certain pressure on your water tap


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

expatme said:


> Simple physics.
> 
> A pressure washer works on the priciple of SUCTION.
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing your vastly superior knowledge.

I shall forward your answer to the manufacturer of my pressure washer and request they remove the specification for minimum inlet water source capacity.

I may also forward it to other manufacturers such as Clarke who foolishly state "The water source must provide a minimum of 6.6 litres per minute at not more than 40°C." Clearly this is wrong and should be revised to "The water source must be a tiny trickle or more."

Pete


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Baywatch said:


> If that was the case you could take the intake hose, put it in the pool and it would work. not my Kärcher at least. It even say in the manual that you have to have a certain pressure on your water tap


The one I've bought actually does have this feature. I am thinking about taking it down to the pool and trying that so I can try to remove the issue of water pressure from consideration.

Gonna go outside now and try the various things suggested.


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

This is for the sarcastic clever clogs on here. I worked for one of the largest pump manufacturers in the world whilst living in the R.S.A. They produced pressure washers and they worked as I stated.

However I appreciate there are different types now on the market and over a period of time the specs will change.

As no manufacturer was stated I gave my helpfull advice.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

expatme said:


> This is for the sarcastic clever clogs on here. I worked for one of the largest pump manufacturers in the world whilst living in the R.S.A. They produced pressure washers and they worked as I stated.
> 
> However I appreciate there are different types now on the market and over a period of time the specs will change.
> 
> As no manufacturer was stated I gave my helpfull advice.


This is for the dismissive know-it-all on here.

I gave my advice too in the spirit of being helpful, but at least I could spell it.

Pete


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Now, now - can we all please play nicely with our water pistols!!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

PeteandSylv said:


> This is for the dismissive know-it-all on here.
> 
> I gave my advice too in the spirit of being helpful, but at least I could spell it.
> 
> Pete


Thank you for sharing your vastly superior knowledge.

I shall forward your answer to the manufacturer of my pressure washer and request they remove the specification for minimum inlet water source capacity.

I may also forward it to other manufacturers such as Clarke who foolishly state "The water source must provide a minimum of 6.6 litres per minute at not more than 40°C." Clearly this is wrong and should be revised to "The water source must be a tiny trickle or more."

Pete

How was the above helpful.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Handbags at dawn methinks


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Hey Expatme. Removed the little white thimble mesh thing and its working great now! Never would have guessed such a small thing would make such a big difference!

Just spent 2 hours pressure washing our entire patio and now headed down to the pool with a beer to cool off!


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Excellent news Zach.

So the filter on the water line was, in effect, blocking the line so the amount of water reaching the machine was too low. This of course indicates that your water pressure is near the margin of your machine's specification.

Pete


----------



## hiatusxenia (May 6, 2013)

I often wish we had a "like" or a "thumbs down" button on the forum. Honestly, I can hardly believe some of the comments on here. 

I'm glad your pressure washer is now working Zach. They can be very frustrating but I admire the logical way you approach all the problems you encounter.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

hiatusxenia said:


> I often wish we had a "like" or a "thumbs down" button on the forum. Honestly, I can hardly believe some of the comments on here.
> 
> I'm glad your pressure washer is now working Zach. They can be very frustrating but I admire the logical way you approach all the problems you encounter.


We do have a like button!


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

zach21uk said:


> Hey Expatme. Removed the little white thimble mesh thing and its working great now! Never would have guessed such a small thing would make such a big difference!
> 
> Just spent 2 hours pressure washing our entire patio and now headed down to the pool with a beer to cool off!


Glad to have been of help to you Zach, enjoy the cool beer.


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Just got back from the pool and amazed how clean the stones look now. Probably going to have to go over it again though as there were some really stubborn spots that resisted it. Not sure how as its rated at 150 bar. Probably just need to get closer.

I do not think the patio on this house had ever been pressure cleaned. The house was empty for 2½ years prior to us moving in. 

Gonna get into the habit of doing it every month or two now to stop the dirt and grime from building up.

Anyway, thanks again expatme. Am really amazed how clean it looks now.


----------



## bencooper (Mar 20, 2013)

You do need to be careful where you use the high pressure jet as you can cause damage around joints in crazy paving, mosaic etc where the water penetrates and quickly lifts out the mortar and even the paving. The cheap Cyprus natural stone crazy paving around my pool delaminates simply with the jet from a garden hose! While the cleaning action of the pressure jet can be remarkable, its often safer to use a mechanical stiff brush with a circular motion of the type you can often hire from a tool shop.


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

I was worried about that a bit to start with, so I had the pressure down a bit lower when I started and then gradually increased it. Found the sweet spot in the end.


----------

